# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Astygmatyzm, wada, bóle głowy i problemy z koncetracją.

## Skipper

Witam.

Mam wadę wzroku. Okulista zdiagnozował astygmatyzm, mam wadę :
OP +0,5 Oś 5"
OL +1,0 Oś 170"

Głównym powodem odwiedzin specjalisty był problem ze skupianiem wzroku. Trudno mi się czytało(nawet teraz trudno się czyta) i pogorszenie koncentracji(podczas czytania książki często nie pamiętam było kilka zdań temu, pogorszenie zdolności umysłowych, mam większe problemy z zagadkami umysłowymi typu matematyka i fizyka). Przy ruchomych obraz nie potrafię skupić wzroku i mało szczegółów mogę zauważyć. W grach komputerowych strasznie pogorszył mi się refleks i orientacja(komputer ograniczam do 1 godziny dziennie). Do tego częste  bóle głowy 

Mam już okulary 3 dzień. Lekarz zalecił mi noszenie tych okularów przez 6 mieś , potem tylko do czytania, komputera, TV. Niestety lepiej nie jest. Nadal mam problem z czytaniem i z grami komputerowymi, czyli szybkim obrazem. Bóle nie ustąpiły i z koncentracje nadal mam pogorszoną. Dodam iż mam 17 lat.

Czy te problemy ustąpią? Jeśli tak to kiedy? Jeśli nie to co powinienem zrobić.


Proszę o pomoc i z góry dziękuje.

----------


## Skipper

Oczywiście chodzi o astygmatyzm. Ale nie mam możliwości edytowania.

----------


## a-net-a

Też mam astygmatyzm już od 7 roku zycia...
z biegeim lat  bóle głowy  były coraz większe, przez co miałam strasznie wielki problem z koncentracją.. 
nosiłam okularki, w pewnym momencie przerzuciłam się na soczewki ... I teraz już nie pamiętam co to znaczy mocny  ból głowy . Jest na prawde konfort psychiczny, bez problemu moge się skupić... i nie musze brać tabletek na bole...

----------


## Skipper

Jak szybko po rozpoczęciu noszenia okularów ustały  bóle głowy  i inne objawy?

----------

